# What vps do you have and what are you doing with them?



## peterw (Nov 21, 2013)

I am interested in the vps collections of our community members and want to ask some questions about your vps usage.


How many vps do you have?
Which geo location are you using?
For what purpose are you using your vps?


----------



## InertiaNetworks-John (Nov 21, 2013)

2. One at Linode and one at backupsy. Both are great companies.


----------



## budi1413 (Nov 21, 2013)

For now:


1. 4 active vps.


2. West Coast USA (Los Angeles) since it give lower latency to SEA.


3. Web server, file server, openvpn server and monitoring server.


----------



## Ruchirablog (Nov 21, 2013)

Ramnode 256MB SSD OVZ hosting my busiest web site (LAMP)

Ramnode 256MB SSD KVM hosting few other web sites (LNMP)

BuyVM 128MB OpenVZ VPN

Fliphost Storage 256MB hosting Android ROM's 3TB+ bw usage per month (Nginx)

64MB Cloudshards VPN

Those are my personal VPS's.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Nov 21, 2013)

Alrighty, well I guess this is worth it.

Just to make it easier, I'll just state where they are, who they're with, and what purpose each server is doing in a list. 

DigitalOcean 512MB RAM KVM (San Francisco, California, USA) - Remote Desktop and OpenVPN Server

BuyVM Storage 250GB (Las Vegas, Nevada, USA) - Storage

IPXCore 256MB RAM OpenVZ (San Diego, California, USA) - OpenVPN Server

Tortoises Lab 512MB RAM Xen (Los Angeles, California, USA) - Remote Desktop and OpenVPN Client and Data Processing Server(OpenFOAM, Computational Fluid Dynamics Data Processing and Generation Server)

Catalyst (Hey that's the company I work for!) 2048MB RAM KVM (Dallas, Texas, USA) - OpenVPN Server + Codiad (For Matlab) + Git + Other Misc Uses

SecureDragon 256MB RAM OpenVZ (Tampa, Florida, USA) - Centralized Monitoring System (Observium)

Prometeus 256MB RAM KVM (Milan, Italy) - IRC ZNC

Prometeus 50MB RAM OpenVZ (Milan, Italy) - IRC ZNC

Prometeus 512MB RAM SSD OpenVZ (Milan, Italy) - MySQL Server

Many of the prometeus plans were from their large discounted events (e.g. the 512MB SSD OpenVZ was during the World Cups where Uncle released a 70% off code) and were paid yearly or free (the 50 MB OpenVZ Plan was free).  

This doesn't include dedicated servers I have colocated and rented out right now (granted I did just sell one of my powerhouses that I used for CFD work).  

This also doesn't include a few (less than 5) VPSes I have currently sitting idle.  

I've come a long ways since mindlessly purchasing every single VPS Offer I saw (e.g. I think at one point I had over 30 VPSes).


----------



## scv (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm boring. I only have a few BuyVMs acting as SQL slaves


----------



## drmike (Nov 21, 2013)

Ramnode - 2 US locations

BuyVM - 2 US locations

DigitalOcean NY

Prometeus, Italy

Those are the ones I'll admit to using and having    They are all running Nginx and other web servers for varied content.  Some are for DNS and caching and others for tunneling.  Mostly things get used for either experimenting or fronting dedicated/colo servers.

Sitting on a pile of other prepaids that are super idle and need weeded/eliminated.  Lots of provider turnover with my more preferred "premium" plans (i.e. big disk, favorite locations, etc.).


----------



## dano (Nov 21, 2013)

1. 10 is all I am able to remember, but I think that's all right now.

2. NYC, Las Vegas, Dallas(3), Phoenix, Virginia in the US, United Kingdom(2), and one in Frankfurt, DE.

3. NYC/Vegas/UK used for one DNS system, and then Dallas/Phoenix/UK and Virginia used for a ghetto CDN I have going, one Dallas node as a shared Wordpress node, a Dallas storage node, and then Germany for e-mail.


----------



## Erawan (Nov 21, 2013)

1 x Comstownit 128MB KVM = for running openvpn
1 x Comstownit 128MB KVM = for backup
1 x COmstownit 1GB KVM = for RDP
1 x Digital Ocean NYC 512MB = for download server
1 x Digital Ocean AMS 512MB = for email server
1 x Frontrangehosting 128MB OpenVZ = for running openvpn watching Hulu
1 x Online Dedibox SC Gen 2 = running 4 OpenVZ with IPv4 NAT and IPv6 tunnel from HE
1 x Prometeus 50MB OpenVZ Italy = for running web server and irc bouncer
1 x Prometeus 384MB OpenVZ Italy = for running a blog
1 x Prometeus 256MB Xen in Pune = for running a blog
1 x Prometeus 512MB Xen Biz Italy = for running monitoring script
1 x Prometeus 512MB iwStack =  for running my blog
Still looking for UK vps for collection


----------



## Alto (Nov 21, 2013)

1x Ramnode SSD running Munin

1x Ramnode SSD-cached running Nagios

1x Iniz 100GB custom running ownCloud install for the family

1x SecureDragon for DokuWiki

4 x various  for VPN

1x KimSufi for SubSonic and backups of everything else

1x Kimsufi for Usenet indexer

1x DireVPS for RDP plus backups

12 x low-end sub-$10 yearlies that are currently all supporting Archiveteam projects or idling.


----------



## gxbfxvar (Nov 21, 2013)

1x EDIS dedicated running OpenBSD; for irc, web hosting, and random other activities

1x EDIS 256MB KVM; mostly idle, originally meant for status monitoring, but then Iniz provided smaller VPS

1x EDIS 100GB Storage vps;  for storage

1x Waveride 6GB OpenVZ; running Jenkins

1x Iniz 1024MB/SSD OpenVZ; for occasional software development

1x Iniz 64MB OpenVZ; server status monitoring, running self-made libevent-based http server

1x Prometeus 1024MB Xen; version control

All servers are in Europe (Austria, Switzerland, Netherlands, Italy).


----------



## Adduc (Nov 21, 2013)

4 VPSes in active use:


Repo Server / IRC Client
Jenkins Build Server

Web Server / Database Server
Backup Server


----------



## KS_Samuel (Nov 21, 2013)

2x BuyVM 128 OVZs (Vegas and NJ) - DNS and IRCd

1x KnightSwarm 128 OVZ (Amsterdam) - Prosody XMPP

1x Kimsufi (Not a VPS but shh) - HTTP/Mail/IRCd/DNS/Various other rubbish

I probably have others that I've forgotten to list.


----------



## WelltodoInformalCattle (Nov 21, 2013)

There was a time where I used to have a vps with EDIS, BuyVM, Prometeus, and co but I'm proud that I've cut down my use to a single VPS.

1x Ramnode 256 KVM SSD-Cached VPS (CKVM-E5) - Seattle - 256MB CKVM-E5 - IRC, OpenVPN server.

I used dedicated servers for other purposes.


----------



## NodeBytes (Nov 21, 2013)

VPS


1 x Ramnode 256 SSD for billing
1 x Ramnode 128 - VPN
2 x Cloudshards - Observium/Not in use - Cancelling these soon.
1 x Backupsy

Dedicated/Colocated Servers


Dell CS24-SC - Virtual Node 1
Dell CS24-SC - Virtual Node 2
Dell Poweredge 860 - MySql Node


----------



## MannDude (Nov 21, 2013)

BuyVM


WWW/PHP/Lighttpd server
MySQL Server
Advertisement Server
RamNode


DailyServerDeals
Backup Server
Digital Ocean


Analytic Server
Mail Server
Git Server
NinjaHawk


Billing/Support Desk
Tortoise Labs


Observium Monitoring Server
AnyNode


Dev/Testing/Whatever Server
SouthBendVPS


Personal project server

Probably a server or three I am forgetting...


----------



## Deleted (Nov 21, 2013)

I don't use VPS's at all, simply because I do not trust anyone enough with my data; not only that, I do not like the idea of not having control over ring0


----------



## scv (Nov 21, 2013)

Monkburger said:


> I don't use VPS's at all, simply because I do not trust anyone enough with my data; not only that, I do not like the idea of not having control over ring0


You're just asking for me to get all pedantic about the whole VT-x technically being ring -1 thing, aren't you?


----------



## ExonHost (Nov 21, 2013)

I've 3 VPSes with RocketVPS, RamNode and backupsy

1 for our corporate site, another for testing application. And backupsy vps for backup data.


----------



## Sardonik (Nov 22, 2013)

KnownHost VPS-2 (1024MB Virtuozzo): DNS hosting & personal web hosting for self, family & friends.

BuyVM 250GB Storage VM (256MB KVM): Offsite backups of KH sites & (TBD) ownCloud instance.

FlipHost 100GB Storage100 (256MB OpenVZ): More offsite backups of KH sites and testing of new stuff.

BuyVM 128MB (OpenVZ): Bought because it was there. Sure I'll think of something to do with it, eventually.

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## nunim (Nov 22, 2013)

I've been good and cut down my collection quite a bit:

RamNode SEA x 3 128's

-Obserivum (ssd)

-Storage/ZNC/Monitoring/Netflix Proxy

-Looking Glass/other HTTP/VPN

RamNode ATL x 1 128

-Looking Glass/Monitoring Node/HTTP/Storage

VPSDime x 1 512

-VestaCP, trying some WP blogs and other random sites

DigitalOcean x 2 512

-Dev node

-spin up an extra every now and then to test a script, like ServerPilot

MyCustomHosting x 1 4GB

-Win Server 08 R2 RDP

- Will possibly become a proxmox node

Iperweb 1x 50MB

-Looking Glass/HTTP/Monitoring

LowEndSpirit UK

-VPN/Other IPv6 only stuffz

HighSpeedWeb 1x 128 

-Looking Glass/Netflix proxy

Few dedis. (trying to cut back as these are expensive)

edit > forgot a few, and I'm sure there's even more I forgot.


----------



## fahad (Nov 22, 2013)

*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*1. DigitalOcean:*

Config: 512MB RAM, 20GB SSD, 1TB Bandwidth

Location: NewYork

Running Services: Owncloud,Wordpress,Ispconfig.

*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*2. INIZ:*

Config: 512MB RAM, 40GB, 1000GB Bandwidth

Location: Amsterdam,Netherlands

Running Services: Owncloud,Personal Piwik,WordPress,ISPConfig.

*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*3. BlueVM:*

Config: 128MB RAM, 5GB, 100GB Bandwidth

Location: CHicago,USA

Running Services: Personal VPN,Personal Proxy(Also Using as CDN)

*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------*
 

*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*4. BlueVM:*

Config: 64MB RAM, 5GB, 100GB Bandwidth

Location: NewYork,USA

Running Services: Personal VPN, Personal Proxy(Also Using as CDN)

*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------*
 

*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*5. TacticalVPS:*

Config: 1024MB RAM, 20GB, 600GB Bandwidth

Location: Jacksonville,Florida,USA

Running Services: Wordpress,Joomla,Ispconfig.

*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------*
 

*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*6. NodeDeploy:*

Config: 1024MB RAM, 50GB, 1000GB Bandwidth

Location: Germany

Running Services: Wordpress,Ispconfig.

*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## BuyCPanel-Kevin (Nov 22, 2013)

1. I have one VPS

2. Los Angeles

3. I used to use it for a minecraft server, but I kind of got over that so now I just use it for mostly hobby network programming (mostly with sockets and PHP)


----------



## Hannan (Nov 22, 2013)

I have 2 VPS's for myself

1. keeping my personal stuff and thigns have to live 24/7

SanJose

2. for Backup

LasVegas


----------



## willie (Nov 22, 2013)

Oh man, I have about 10 VPS which are almost all idle (one gets regular use as a VPN, a few others get less frequent use,  one is used for storage, and one (Prometeus 128MB KVM) is idle on purpose just so I can admire its uptime (currently 525 days)).  But they are all relatively cheap (3 of them are lowendspirit which is as cheap as it gets) so the total cash outlay isnt too bad. 

I used to run some small web sites, monitoring daemons, git repositories etc. on some of them, but have been too busy in recent times to do anything with that, and most of my heavier stuff has migrated to a dedicated server (2012-version OVH SP1).  I should probably scale back some of the VPS though I like the providers.  And I do like having a few idle VPS and domains around in case I suddenly want to launch something.  This has come in handy on a few occasions.


----------



## fahad (Nov 23, 2013)

willie said:


> Oh man, I have about 10 VPS which are almost all idle (one gets regular use as a VPN, a few others get less frequent use,  one is used for storage, and one (Prometeus 128MB KVM) is idle on purpose just so I can admire its uptime (currently 525 days)).  But they are all relatively cheap (3 of them are lowendspirit which is as cheap as it gets) so the total cash outlay isnt too bad.
> 
> I used to run some small web sites, monitoring daemons, git repositories etc. on some of them, but have been too busy in recent times to do anything with that, and most of my heavier stuff has migrated to a dedicated server (2012-version OVH SP1).  I should probably scale back some of the VPS though I like the providers.  And I do like having a few idle VPS and domains around in case I suddenly want to launch something.  This has come in handy on a few occasions.


LowendSpirit VPS ? You consider it a VPS? lol . They are selling hosting by VPS banner .


----------



## willie (Nov 23, 2013)

Lowendsirit VPS are real VPS and they are great if you don't need specific IPv4 ports.  My review is here:

http://vpsboard.com/topic/339-lowendspiritcom-from-inception-hosting/

They have more recently announced some kind of shared hosting product that's separate from the VPS line, but I haven't tried it or checked into the details.  That might be what you're thinking of.


----------



## TSS - Conor (Nov 23, 2013)

I have 4 VPS on a private node with HostDime.

They:


2 x backups
1 x monitoring server
1 x project server for a project I'm working on.


----------



## Raymii (Nov 23, 2013)

I have too many... See this list: HTTPS://raymii.org/s/static/Sparkling_Network.html


Also have a few bare kvm and openvz/lxc servers @ home for the lab..


----------



## marlencrabapple (Nov 23, 2013)

3 BuyVM 128s for personal stuff, and a 4th that I intended to use for a few small clients I did web dev for on the side. Probably ditching the 4th though since I don't have time for dealing with small clients outside of my job anymore.


----------



## drmike (Nov 24, 2013)

Monkburger said:


> I don't use VPS's at all, simply because I do not trust anyone enough with my data; not only that, I do not like the idea of not having control over ring0


@Monkburger and @scv,   you fellows are two of my favorites lately.

I am heading more and more back to dedicated and colo for projects.  VPS market is meh.  Trust is biggie and way too many excuses about performance (often lack thereof).


----------



## drmike (Nov 24, 2013)

nunim said:


> I've been good and cut down my collection quite a bit:
> 
> RamNode SEA x 3 128's
> 
> ...


I dig your collection of small resource servers.   Killer stuff.  Always interested in seeing writeups and info on tiny boxes and how folks manage.


----------



## sundaymouse (Nov 24, 2013)

2 X Linode 1024, one LA one NJ for mission-critical tasks.

1 X Digital Ocean 512 CA, mainly for VPN.

1 X DotVPS UK, mainly for VPN.

1 X BlueVM Buffalo $1/mo, just for fun.


----------



## fahad (Nov 24, 2013)

sundaymouse said:


> 2 X Linode 1024, one LA one NJ for mission-critical tasks.
> 
> 1 X Digital Ocean 512 CA, mainly for VPN.
> 
> ...


2XLinode , Nice !!!


----------



## jkate01234 (Dec 19, 2013)

Web server

file server

openvpn server

monitoring server

Repo Serve

RamNode

backupsy

MySQL Server

onthenetOffice


----------



## wlanboy (Dec 19, 2013)

So let's start with the ones I am using a lot:


UK - DotVPS - VPN, IRC Bouncer, some static pages
NL - RamNode - VestaCP - hosting and email for family domains
CH - BlueVM - MongoDB node + streamripper
Buffalo - BlueVM - MongoDB node + RabbitMQ server + playground
Atlanta - RamNode - MongoDB master , Backup
Dallas - CatalystHost - VPN, CalDav, Git, Backup
Detroit - AnyNode - MongoDB node + my homepage
New York - BuyVM - Webpages for sport clubs I am member of
Jacksonville - Tactical VPS - MongoDB node, RabbitMQ server, Hudson
Los Angeles - Tactical VPS - LXC + Dev environment


----------



## JahAGR (Dec 19, 2013)

2x DigitalOcean 512MB NY1 - TeamSpeak, IRC, VPN

1x DigitalOcean 512MB AMS - IRC

(hoping to dump the DigitalOceans soon, probably for a couple 128MB from someone)

2x INIZ 4GB NL - monitoring, virtual hosting, game servers

1x INIZ 256MB NY - dns and game servers

1x VPSDime 6GB TX - web and game servers

Also have one of the older OVH 16GB dedi plans in Canada that runs a few VMs.


----------



## peterw (Jan 8, 2014)

How many of you admit to own vps for fun? Not doing anything useful with them.


----------



## Melon (Jan 8, 2014)

peterw said:


> How many of you admit to own vps for fun? Not doing anything useful with them.


Me. Currently have 20 VPSs I plan to renew. They're all offline. Too lazy to set them up right now. Approx. $40 wasted this month.


----------



## mikho (Jan 8, 2014)

I have a couple of yearlys I wont renew. Bought them, did one test and then never used them again.


----------



## willie (Jan 8, 2014)

It looks like I'm spending about $15.5/month total on vps, not bad for ten of them, especially since the three most expensive are $4/mo, $3.25/mo and $2.8/mo (all billed quarterly) making up 2/3 of the costs.  The rest are low end annual plans ranging from 0.35/month (3x lowendspirit) to about 1.30 (2x Ramnode 128mb). The #2 and #3 "expensive" vps are near-idle and I should probably let them expire, but I like the hosts, so whatever.  Once I graduated to the hard stuff (dedicated servers), VPS became kind of meaningless.


----------

